# Ford 550 TLB Power Steering Fluid



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,

I'm in the process of digging a Ford 550 out of a hole in a field, where's sat for about 3 years.

As part of the "recommissioning" process, I'm checking all the various fluids and have found the power steering reservoir is empty.

I was going to top it up with the same hyd.fluid in the main loader/backhoe tank, but then thought "there's probably a reason the PS doesn't just use this tank"...

I've read a few conflicting things in the internets about what's the best fluid to use - can anybody tell me what the right fluid is, please?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I found the excerpt from he Ford New Holland manual.


----------



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

That's fantastic - thanks very much 

Is 134 fluid still easily obtainable or is there a modern-day alternative, do you know?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Find a suitable "Tractor Hydraulic Fluid" that meets the Ford New Holland spec 134D, ESN-M, M2C86B/C, M2C53A/C, M2C41B, M2C134A/B/C/D, and M2C77A. You could find it at TSC or at a New Holland dealer, probably even walmart. Just make sure it meets the specs and that you are looking at Trans/ Hydraulic fluid, not just hydraulic fluid.


----------



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks very much for your help - armed with that knowledge, I went to my local farm supplies and got a can of New Holland Trans/Hydraulic fluid - I can't remember the actual spec (it's in the back of my van), but I was assured it was the correct stuff.

All the best


----------



## Oldgoldwings (Jun 30, 2021)

On a Ford 550 backhoe, where do I check and fill the hydraulic fluid that operates the front end loader, and the backhoe it self? Thanks


----------



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmm...this has come a bit late...oops!
The hydraulic fluid tank is right at the front - the cap is under the lap on top of the bonnet, next to the radiator cap.
On mine, the hydraulic cap has a little dip-stick attached to it to help you gauge the level, but I don't think they all have that.
In my experience, if it looks low, it probably is - if you're having trouble raising the FEL or the backhoe is a bit sluggish, it's probably low fluid.
Hopefully, you've already worked it out yourself by now, but if not, hope this helps!


----------

